# Pet ashes



## Laureen (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I have googled and searched the forum but can't find an answer for my question. Are we going to be able to bring our pets ashes with us to Dubai? They will be transported in the shipping container with the rest of our belongings.

Thank you for the replies


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

I did. But without checking whether it was ok or not.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Laureen (Jun 24, 2016)

Is it a no no then twg?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally I think its enough of a no-no to keep a pets ashes , but to take them travelling overseas with you is even more strange.

But i accept its your choice, but dragging round a cremated animal when travelling is pretty weird by any standards.

I hope your other half doesn't kick off when here or you'll have no luggage allowance left.

(Poor taste I know but please, dont tell anyone else you travel with a dead cat or dog)


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

On the basis that you can take human ashes (with relevant certificates) in and out of uae then you should be ok with pet ashes. The only thing you may need to get is something from your vet certifying they are animal not human. For human ashes you generally need a death certificate or cremation certificate.


----------

